# Questions Regarding Samba



## Fatman (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I installed samba3.3 via ports and used the following for my smb.conf 


```
[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Samba Server
security = user
hosts allow = 192.168.1.
load printers = no

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
max log size = 50
dns proxy = no

[homes]
   comment = Home Directories
   browseable = no
   writable = yes
   path = /zstorage/Sort
   valid users = nasuser
   public = no
   printable = no

[stuff]
   comment = Home Directories
   browseable = no
   writable = yes
   path = /zstorage/Share
   valid users = nasuser
   public = no
   printable = no
```

I can access these share no problem however when I browse to \\192.168.1.X\, it displays a folder called nasuser. If I double click on this folder, it brings me to the first share i created (homes).

This leads me to believe that it has something to do with the execution of:


```
smbpasswd â€“a nasuser
```

So my question to you guys is Why am I seeing this folder called nasuser?

Thanks,

Fatman


----------



## Ruler2112 (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't believe you specify the path for the homes share - it automatically uses the home directory of each user.  I don't know why you'd be seeing a nasuser folder, other than maybe specifying the path is confusing samba?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

[homes] is a special share. It always shows the user's home directory.


----------



## Fatman (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks SirDice,

That was it.


----------

